# Don Giovanni (1979) movie any good?



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Is the movie as good as the opera.
I wonder to is the dvd release in the highest clarity it should be b/c i really beleive that it is a perfect opera for a motion picture but to me it is very easy to screw up, is this the case with 1979's Don Giovanni


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

i've never even heard of it

i recently saw an Don Giovanni the opera but it was done in a 1930's gangster syle(with the same music of course)....it was really good....i have never heard of the movie though...imight have to give it a look!


----------



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079063/

link me


----------

